# Hey Ya'll! What'z Crackin'?



## realgoodmusic (Mar 25, 2005)

Yo, what's up? It's Mike B in the house...

I'm an African-American composer new to this forum; the only reason I felt the need to mention my ethnicity is because I don't believe there are many African Americans making careers as Video Game/Film Composers. Other than that, I'm just like the rest of ya'll up in here. Gotta thank Walt Disney Feature Animation Florida for closing down...(gasp!) only because it afforded me the opportunity to strike out on my own and concentrate on my love/work full-time. Truly, I am sensitive to those who have lost their jobs; just making lemonade outta lemons. Gotta get in where you fit in, right? 

Had the opportunity to write songs for an animated feature that Disney was going to do, but it never came to fruition (Frog Prince). However, they bought the rights to all six songs I wrote with the Director of Pocahontas, Eric Goldberg. I apologize for the name-dropping, but just wanted to add clarification. Also, I've partnered up with someone who's become a great friend; he's someone one most of you know if you own VSL or ever listened to their demos. His name is Kuno Schmid from Germany and I believe he was interviewed by Sanctus Angelis as well. He wrote the 'VSL Fantasy' demo piece. You can check out our collaborative work at the following link. We teamed up to score the film 'Dream On Silly Dreamer' which came about during the demise of Feature Animation in Florida (see, again, lemonade outta lemons). Hope you like what you hear. www.dreamonsillydreamer.com 

Oh, one more thing... I can't leave without mentioning to all of you the two most important tools on the Internet that I've found IMHO. First is Skype at www.skype.com This is a Free Internet Phone service that works brilliantly (for both Mac & PC). It's the only way Kuno and I communicated during the composing of 'Silly Dreamer' ' he being in Germany and me in Orlando. All you need is a microphone which most of you own already no doubt. You won't regret it. Second, is a website called You Send It at www.yousendit.com . This is, at its most basic, a Free FTP site. The interface is as eas18de7bca015.jpg   @ÿúœ«   Ñ ”ß¶E4cae1fca     @ÿú«   Ñ ÿß¶E4cae1fca     @ÿúž«   Ñ 3à¶E4cae1fca   N@öúŸ«     aá¶E45f9e368 ,http://www.decamusic.com/images/portrait.gif     @ÿú «   Ñ tâ¶E4cae1fca     @ÿú¡«   Ñ vã¶E4cae1fca   N@öú¢«     ãä¶E45f9e368 ,http://www.decamusic.com/images/portrait.gif   [email protected]öú£«   Q *ð¶E5443dd87 1984569357447495b8322ef.jpg Àÿú¤«   ¤ rð¶E43b73c6d    >@öú¥®  G  2ô¶E456d2f1a 2073113037455f628cacf5e.jpg   >@öú¦®  G  	õ¶E456d2f1a 2073113037455f628cacf5e.jpg   [email protected]þú§À  ! ö¶E4cd40bc1   [email protected]þú¨«   Q  àù¶E44e88c93   [email protected]÷ú©Â B   uû¶E4cacd509 (http://www.scoredog.tv/scoredog80x80.jpg Àÿú¬«   ¤ Ó·E43b73c6d    [email protected]÷ú­«   W  m	·E55da96ed


----------



## Ed (Mar 25, 2005)

realgoodmusic said:


> Yo, what's up? It's Mike B in the house...



Mike G? Mike G?!!! How could you show your face here you... oh. ... Mike *B* .. well thats alright then. Welcome. 

(injoke)

Ed


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Mar 25, 2005)

Mike,

Welcome here! I'll be checking your stuff soon, but in the meantime, thanks for those great tips! I'll be using Skype for sure... :wink:


----------



## Frederick Russ (Mar 25, 2005)

Welcome to V.I. Mike! Great having you here - my messenger buddies were telling my about Skype so I gotta get a microphone to get it to work. 

When you talk to Kuno next tell him that Frederick Russ said hello.


----------



## TheoKrueger (Mar 25, 2005)

Hello Mike and Welcome aboard ! It's great to see such talented composers come here and share their knnowledge with open hands 

Enjoy your stay , and stay cool 8)


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Mar 26, 2005)

Hi Mike,

Great to have you here. Welcome to V.I.!

Cheers,


----------



## Marsdy (Mar 26, 2005)

Welcome on board Mike. There are a few of us game music people around these parts!


----------



## TARI (Mar 26, 2005)

Welcome Mike. Sure you will enjoy this forum :D


----------



## Edgen (Mar 26, 2005)

What's up Mike B! Glad to see you in the forums.

I think I tried skype at one time, but I think i spent half the time saying.. "Did you hear me?... Could you hear that ok?"  then again, i was probably using beta version .0054 and what's it at now... v1.2?

/j


----------



## CJ (Mar 26, 2005)

Welcome to VI Control 

.... me too! long time no see everybody


----------



## realgoodmusic (Mar 27, 2005)

Ned Bouhalassa said:


> Mike,
> 
> Welcome here! I'll be checking your stuff soon, but in the meantime, thanks for those great tips! I'll be using Skype for sure... :wink:



Ned, thanks for the welcome; hope you like the music and I hope you enjoy Skype!! BTW, I loved the 'Fat Skool' Trilogy demo. See ya in the forums

Miggedy Mike


----------



## realgoodmusic (Mar 27, 2005)

Frederick Russ said:


> Welcome to V.I. Mike! Great having you here - my messenger buddies were telling my about Skype so I gotta get a microphone to get it to work.
> 
> When you talk to Kuno next tell him that Frederick Russ said hello.



Hi Frederick, this Forum ROCKS!! I hope you were able to get a mic and use Skype.

I did talk to Kuno today (via Skype, of course :wink: ) and told him you said hello. He says 'Hello' back and was happy to hear about this forum. I encouraged him to register, so look for him soon.

Out Like Trout....


----------



## realgoodmusic (Mar 27, 2005)

TheoKrueger said:


> Hello Mike and Welcome aboard ! It's great to see such talented composers come here and share their knnowledge with open hands
> 
> Enjoy your stay , and stay cool 8)



Theo, I agree... there are so many great composers sharing their knowledge openly. That's sumthin a brutha like me can really appreciate, know what I'm sayin'?


----------



## realgoodmusic (Mar 27, 2005)

Marsdy said:


> Welcome on board Mike. There are a few of us game music people around these parts!



Thanks for the welcome! Yeah, I loves me some game music. Sure has taken gigantic leaps forward as of late, huh?


----------



## realgoodmusic (Mar 27, 2005)

Edgen said:


> What's up Mike B! Glad to see you in the forums.
> 
> I think I tried skype at one time, but I think i spent half the time saying.. "Did you hear me?... Could you hear that ok?"  then again, i was probably using beta version .0054 and what's it at now... v1.2?
> 
> /j



Hey yo Edgen, how ya feel?! Glad to be all up in the V.I.!

Yes, Skype is at v 1.2; I encourage you to give it another try and hope you're successfull with nuthin' but clear connections all the way... :D

Fo' Reel...


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Mar 28, 2005)

Welcome to VI Mike.

I love Kuno's style so I'll have to check you out. 
Great stuff probably.

Thanks for the links!


----------



## realgoodmusic (Mar 28, 2005)

Patrick de Caumette said:


> Welcome to VI Mike.
> 
> I love Kuno's style so I'll have to check you out.
> Great stuff probably.
> ...



Thanks for the welcome Patrick. Yeah, Kuno's work knocked me out when I heard it, so I had to at least TRY to partner up with him.

I hope you find Skype and YouSendIt as useful as I do. Again, you can't beat free... :wink:


----------

